# Black Sin 10 oder 10 SL



## khrika (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und überlege mir das Black SIN 10 oder 10 SL als Weihnachtsgeschenk zu kaufen 
Hat jemand schon erfahrung damit? Habe bis jetzt erst in einer MTB Zeitung darüber gelesen. Von den Parts her sind ja beide Versionen schon mal Klasse. Tendieren zu ich eher zum SL wegen XX1 und den MAVIC Felgen. 

Danke für Feedback
Chris


----------



## zett78 (5. Oktober 2013)

Preis Leistung beide Modelle ne Bombe!!!!
Bei der Ausstattung können wir dir nicht helfen, dass kommt auf deine Vorlieben, das Einsatzgebiet und den Bums in deinen Beinen an.
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/07/01/radon-black-sin-10-0-on-test-und-sram-xx1/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (5. Oktober 2013)

frage ist ob du mit dem xx1 klar kommst... oder nicht^^. musste dich mal reinlesen.


----------



## khrika (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Danke schon mal für euer Feedback. Bike würde für CC und Marathon ausritte benutzt werden. Für XX1 habe ich mich schon informiert, klar bei 11 gängen fehlt immer was, aber ich würde sicher noch ein 32er und eine 30er Blatt kaufen um auf verschiedene touren die richtigen blätter raufzuschrauben. Ob genug bums in den beinen ist wird sich wohl noch weisen müssen kann man ja so nicht im voraus sagen.... 
Auf Tagestouren hätte ich ja auch noch mein Merida Onine mit drei fach kurbel. Das würde ich ja auch noch behalten. Ich denke hald 29er haben potential und XX1 ist einfach klasse da ich schalten einfach hasse .


----------

